# ford 1310 4 wheel drive problems



## dougroberts (Dec 30, 2011)

I bought a used 1310 about 10 years ao for light use on a small acreage mini farm. I was pushing hard on a stump and something went out on the 4 wheel drive causing the wheels to lock up. I did not know eough to check the fluid in the axel... it was dry. after putting fluid in, it has not locked up ..but the 4wd does not engage. Looking at the manual....lots of parts in there. Where best to start trouble shooting?? What is most likely to break under pressure?


----------



## bstrang4 (Apr 12, 2011)

There is a coupling collar that connects the drive shaft to the front axle on both ends of the shaft that will shatter under heavy load. I would start there.


----------

